# Splash satin surprise :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

Hiiii there peeps 

Today i looked in my doe's nest, and i got i really fantastic surprise. I dont know the parents of the doe, and the father to the litter has no c-dilution om hi's side, så there must be on the mothers side, cuz 3 splash was in the litter, and i am soooo happy right know 

The father is a blue satin buck

Mother is a agouti doe, and all i know is that se is carrying satin 

Heres the whole gang 




























The 3 splashed











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

They are cute


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Cuties  ...however the sire MUST have c-dilutes somewhere on his side...because that is the only way you could have those splashes. He HAS to carry a c-dilute for the babies to be c-dilute, to be showing splashed. C-dilutes have to come from both parents to get c-diluted offspring...the splashed only has to come from one parent though.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

They're adorable! What a nice surprise!


----------

